# Bei mir stinkt es unten rum



## Baddy89 (3. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?
Können das Pilze oder Schimmel sein ?
Habe das Ding schon tausendmal geschrubbelt und gereinigt, aber es geht nicht weg.
Ist das normal ?
Da is auch nix mehr dran, es sollte also Luft bekommen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir mit diesem Problem helfen.
Habe keine Lust von anderen auf mein stinkendes und gammelndes Ding angesprochen zu werden.
Danke.

Gruß Baddy

Wie gesagt, Folie ist ab.​


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?
> Können das Pilze oder Schimmel sein ?
> ...


 

TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA!!! Wenn das kein Klassischer Sieg in der Boardferkelwahl ist!!!!:q #6 

Grüsse 
Mirco
Das geht ja wohl ein wenig zu weit!!!


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

wenn ich du wäre würde ich mich mal waschen. Oder kipp ne pulle domestros drüber |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Ich denke mal ,du versuchst krampfhaft Board-Ferkel zu werden.

               Sollte damit in die Hose gegangen sein. #q #q 


 Gruß
 j.Breithardt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe keine Lust von anderen auf mein stinkendes und gammelndes Ding angesprochen zu werden.


Das ist fett. |muahah:


----------



## käptn iglo (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

bekommt man den award denn auch wenn es so eindeutig drauf anglegt hat?


----------



## Joka (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA!!! Wenn das kein Klassischer Sieg in der Boardferkelwahl ist!!!!:q #6
> 
> Grüsse
> Mirco
> Das geht ja wohl ein wenig zu weit!!!





			
				käptn iglo schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt man den award denn auch wenn es so eindeutig drauf anglegt hat?



nene absichtliche ferkeleien zählen doch nicht


----------



## Sveni90 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

ich musste erstma lachen wo ich den anfang gelesen hab =)

Aber ich würde auch sagen das der Kork fault.
Ich habe auch 2 ruten mit Kork und die standen in der garage da haben die auch nen bissel gerochen.
Aber seitem die bei mir im zimmer stehen kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?​




...und Deine Anti-Waschgewohnheiten tust Du hier kund , Du Sau #q 

Festgenommen und in den Hungerturm gesteckt #6 
*
TAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAATAAAAA*:m 

Nikmark

P.S. 
Danke dem Denunzianten #6​


----------



## käptn iglo (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

na wenn das so einfach geht dann leg ich mir schnell noch nen 2ten und 3ten nick zu und werde boardferkelabonnent ;-)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Wenn es anfängt zu jucken, Stelle merken und Abends waschen. 
Nä echt mal, so ne Vorlage hatten wir hier noch nie. :q 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boardferkel, da brauch es keine Abstimmung mehr. #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

A) Nach Gebrauch nie nass weg stellen
B) Ab und an reinigen
C) Häufiger Sichtkontrolle entweder selber oder durch Frauchen
D) Wenn gar nix mehr geht, überm Knie durch brechen, in kleine Stücke sägen und ab in die Tonne damit.

E) Mit sowas kann man sich wirklich nirgendwo mehr sehen lassen.


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Auhmannomann !

Das ist ja schon eine vorgezogene Wahl  :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Baddy89 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Was ist ein Boardferkel ??
Habe ich was tolles gewonnen ?


Ne, mal im Ernst. Irgendwie macht sich hier jeder drüber lustig , ok isn bisschen schlecht ausgedrückt 
Aber da sind schon grüne und weiße Flocken. Und das ist nicht gerade schön, wenn die Rute stinkt....steht bei mir im Zimmer.

Oh man...hoffentlich habe ich nix zerbrochen...checke euer tatütatata nich ganz. Soll ich meinen Beitrag umschreiben oben ?


----------



## optimax (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|evil: ..nicht das du mit deiner drecksrute ans wasser gehst !!!!:v 

...wasch den prügel....dann klappt es auch mit den fischen !!hi:q  hi hi


ja ja ja wer den schaden hat !!!
petri oliver#h


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

@ MS-Schwerin

Was ja kaum einer weiss :q 
Du hast ja seinerzeit die Boardferkelsauereien mit Deinem Zitat aus der BILD-Zeitung begonnen #6 

Eigentlich gibt es ja nur durch Deine Verdorbenheit diese Wahlen  

Dazu aber mehr von Wodibo und mir im nächsten Magazin #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Auhmannomann !
> 
> Das ist ja schon eine vorgezogene Wahl :m :m
> 
> Nikmark


 
Hmmm, der hat sich etwas zu laut gemeldet.


----------



## uwe103 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?
> 
> Habe keine Lust von anderen auf mein stinkendes und gammelndes Ding angesprochen zu werden.
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:  ich kann mich kaum noch halten...

aber mal im Ernst, es gibt doch heute schon für so vieles Implantate...


----------



## Baddy89 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Oh man...es is mir Ernst...irgendwann fällt das Teil noch ab.

Der Kork ist nur an EINER Rute schimmlig. Die anderen sind astrein.


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> @ MS-Schwerin
> 
> Was ja kaum einer weiss :q
> Du hast ja seinerzeit die Boardferkelsauereien mit Deinem Zitat aus der BILD-Zeitung begonnen #6
> ...



Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie ehrenbewusst und moralisch gesittet gerade, na lassen wir es mal, ..... heute tun  #6 

So soll es aber sein. Alte knallharte Moralschule ostwestfälischer, schweriner, ostfriesischer und anderer Unkulturen  

Nikmark


----------



## versuchsangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man...es is mir Ernst...irgendwann fällt das Teil noch ab.


 Das wäre nicht so schön:q .Ich kann nich mehr.aufhören


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

@ Nikmark,

 sollte man mit so einem primitiven Sch..ss Boardferkel werden können,
 bitte,stellt die Sache ein. :v :v :v 


 Gruß
 j.Breithardt #q


----------



## Rotauge (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Dann nimm dir einen weichen Lappen, feuchte ihn an, entferne vorsichtig den Schimmel. Wenn der Korkgriff trocken ist, nimmst du Olivenöl und verleihst dem Teil neuen Glanz. 

Das passiert halt im feuchten Keller.


----------



## Rotauge (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nikmark,
> 
> sollte man mit so einem primitiven Sch..ss Boardferkel werden können,
> bitte,stellt die Sache ein. :v :v :v
> ...



Du bist ja heute überhaupt nicht lustig. Aber ein verschimmelter Griff ist ja auch nicht lustig |rolleyes


----------



## Baddy89 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimm dir einen weichen Lappen, feuchte ihn an, entferne vorsichtig den Schimmel. Wenn der Korkgriff trocken ist, nimmst du Olivenöl und verleihst dem Teil neuen Glanz.
> 
> Das passiert halt im feuchten Keller.



Danke, aber sie steht doch in meinem Zimmer !?

Ich muss aber sagen, es ist ein Altbau und auch sehr kühl bei mir (auch hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit).

Aber was mich wundert ist, dass es nur an einer Rute schimmelt, die anderen sind ok.


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Brachial schweinisch |muahah:


----------



## Großfischjäger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Du hättest eine etwas normale Überschrift wählen müßen, aber wenn man mit so einer kommt , kann das nur in Auge gehen .



Ich wette das du über 1000 Hits und über 60 Antworten auf diesen Thread bekommst


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Einfach den Kork wegmachen und ersetzen oder den Urologen befragen!


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nikmark,
> 
> sollte man mit so einem primitiven Sch..ss Boardferkel werden können,
> bitte,stellt die Sache ein. :v :v :v
> ...



Wer sagt denn, das er es wird ?

Ich kenne das aber: *Montag ist nur eine helle Nacht !
*
In dem Sinne und 'ne schöne Woche #6 

Nikmark


----------



## El_Gato (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Man sollte seine Rute auch nicht überall reinstecken, Baddy. Pilze sind da noch das geringste Übel. Frag mal Mama und Papa oder Deinen Bio-Lehrer!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nikmark,
> 
> sollte man mit so einem primitiven Sch..ss Boardferkel werden können,
> bitte,stellt die Sache ein. :v :v :v
> ...


 
|good: 
Da gebe ich Dir recht! Wenn man das mit "The Duke`s" Verschreiber vergleicht, ist das Thema dieses Trööts lediglich "hallo, ich will auch mal Boardferkel sein"!|uhoh:


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Au Backe, wie rette ich unsere Ehre |uhoh: 

Leutz, Speyer liegt ganz am Rand von der Pfalz :q ....mormal riecht hier nix #d #d  :q :q
Ich bin gestern erst durch Speyer gefahren. Alles im grünen Bereich #6 :m


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimm dir einen weichen Lappen, feuchte ihn an, entferne vorsichtig den Schimmel. Wenn der Korkgriff trocken ist, nimmst du Olivenöl und verleihst dem Teil neuen Glanz.



Okidoki, dann ein echter Tip zu Deiner verschimmelten Rute :q 
(Ich leg mich schon wieder hin und stehe nicht mehr auf #6 )

Als erstes die Sporen abtöten. Geht am besten mit 70%igen Spiritus. (Bitte nicht stärker, da die grösste Antifungizide-  und Sporenwirkung nur in dem Bereich liegt). Danach mit Schleifpaper (zunächst 240er Körnung, dann 500er Körnung) gleichmässig anschleifen, so das sich die Poren bilden können, die Du danach beim mehrmaligen behanden (jeweils warten, bis alles wirklich eingezogen ist) mit Olivenöl oder Ballistol schützt !

Bist Du jetzt wieder gnädig ? #h 


Nikmark


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Dann musst du in mal waschen und nicht immer dreckich in die hose packen.:q |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 


Schonneinmal mit essig und zitrone probiert.?
und dann wieder gründlich mit klaren wasser ab spühlen.|thinkerg: 




Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## donlotis (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Hallo,

klingt nach Wasser im Blank! Also Endkappe (-stück) entfernen und gut trocknen lassen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Au Backe, wie rette ich unsere Ehre |uhoh:



Gar nicht. Er hat es gesagt und nicht nur er !

Habe meine eigenen Grundsätze verraten und verkauft !

Ein Boardferkel wird immer nur unabsichtlich eines !

Asche über mein Haupt und Dank an die Denunzianten, die noch die wahren Werte zu schätzen wissen, wenn ich sie übersehe #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> klingt nach Wasser im Blank! Also Endkappe (-stück) entfernen und gut trocknen lassen!
> 
> Gruß donlotis




neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bloß 
nicht 
die Kappe abnehmen, 
dann kommen die Maden 
und rufen 
laut ...




















mach dass Licht aus|rolleyes!


:q:q:q


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: , was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

So ein aussichtsloses Rumgedockter hier #d 

Entweder "Bi 58" (tötet WIRKLICH ALLES ab, altes Zonengift) oder aber kurz die Zähne zusammengebissen und konsequent zur Flex gegriffen - ab damit :g |uhoh: 

Tschau Debilofant :q


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Ach so, noch was: Wenn Du Probleme damit haben solltest, ständig einen lästigen Schwarm fetter Scheixxhausfliegen mit im Schlepptau spazieren zu führen, probier es mal mit "4711"

So dat muss jetzt aber als Survival-Paket reichen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

4711 ist NIX dafür 
dass kannste besser trinken, 
wenn mal NIX mehr geht zu HAUSE...:q:q:q


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Echtes 4711 kölner wasser jung das isses da hast du doch deine Lösung.:q :q :q 

Gruss Mr.Twister|supergri


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> 4711 ist NIX dafür
> dass kannste besser trinken,
> wenn mal NIX mehr geht zu HAUSE...:q:q:q


 

In so einem Fall hilft nur noch Round Up, wo das Zeug eigesetzt wird wächst garantiert kein unerwünschtes Grünzeug mehr :q :q :q .


----------



## Bondex (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Wie riecht das denn überhaupt? So´n bischen fischig gämmelich? Und dann die weißen und grünen Flocken|kopfkrat Hatte Deine Rute vielleicht Kontakt mit vielen vielen anderen Ruten, die ähnliche Symptome zeigten? Ruten, die sich selten waschen vielleicht:v . :q Dann mußt Du mit Deinem Prügel vielleicht doch mal zum Onkel Doktor#6


----------



## Joka (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht. Er hat es gesagt und nicht nur er !
> 
> Habe meine eigenen Grundsätze verraten und verkauft !
> 
> ...



hör doch auf mich mal.....irgendwo auf seite eins


----------



## ernie1973 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

...also....falls die sache überhaupt einen ernstzunehmenden kern haben sollte:

sagrotan - spray drauf ! mehrfach hintereinander!...erstmal einige tage einwirken lassen dann grundlich abwaschen! (...sowohl gegen bakt. als auch fungiziden befall)!...duftet auch nett!....duft sollte aber vor dem nä. fischen weg sein oder überlagert werden, da sagrotan meiner einschätzung nach durchaus geeignet ist, fische zu vergraulen! 

...ansonsten:

ab zum arzt  - der bekommt öfter stinkende und infektiöse knüppel hingehalten!(...aber in dieser länge doch eher selten)

lol

(teil 1 ist aber durchaus ernstgemeint!)

gruss,

arnd


der eintrag war aber NICHT vom 1.4. oder???


----------



## Phoenix-mk (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man...es is mir Ernst...irgendwann fällt das Teil noch ab.


 
jetzt würde ich mich aber zurückhalten!
Sonst wirst du für mai gleich noch mit nominiert!
#r |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Ich bin dafür das der Trööööt geschlossen wird!!!
Das grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Such dir nen guten onkel Doktor!
Und ne Beratung in Sachen Rutenpflege kannste dir da auch abholen!!!

|sagnix |closed:


----------



## urmel23 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

irgendwo hab ich mal gehört das tägliches massieren helfen soll. ich hab da ja jemanden für, aber da du ja schon unten rum stinkst wirst du wohl selbst handanlegen müssen :q. na dann mal viel spaß dabei

björn


----------



## Debilofant (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> wirst du wohl selbst handanlegen müssen


 
Na da kannste aber einen drauf .....

Das ist in diesem Unterforum "...Selbermachen" doch wohl Ehrensache, dass man seine problembehaftete Rute fürsorglich selbst in die Hand nimmt und wieder in Schuss bringt |muahah: 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |peinlich 








Gruss Mr Twister


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Kann nicht jemand diesen Tröt schließen? Was sollen denn die Nichtboarder von uns denken? Brauchen uns ja nicht wundern, wenn es heißt, Angler sind versoffen, versaut usw., wenn man durch solche Ausweitung unglücklicher Formulierungen nur noch extra darauf hinweist. Seine Tipps zur Rutenpflege hat er ja nun zur Genüge.


----------



## KirstenS (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht jemand diesen Tröt schließen? Was sollen denn die Nichtboarder von uns denken? Brauchen uns ja nicht wundern, wenn es heißt, Angler sind versoffen, versaut usw., wenn man durch solche Ausweitung unglücklicher Formulierungen nur noch extra darauf hinweist. Seine Tipps zur Rutenpflege hat er ja nun zur Genüge.




|good:


----------



## Ralf ems (4. April 2006)

*manche haben's aber auch echt schwer im kopf*

....... nach langer zeit mal wieder reingeschaut, aber so eine
quarkspeise habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen .......

sorry, aber dies hier kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,
wird wohl zeit das hier einige ans wasser kommen,
um sich langsam wieder zu normalisieren >:---(( 

schönen tach auch noch
R.e.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Hey Ralf_ems auch mal wieder im Club #h


----------



## Franky (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Ich würde auch mal vorschlagen, dass wir uns wieder einkriegen... Der Joke ischa nun bannig langgezogen worden...  :q

Wasser im Blank halte ich für die grundsätzliche Ursache für ziemlich ausgeschlossen. Tief sitzende Sporen vom Schimmelpilz im Kork schon für sehr wahrscheinlich.
Selbst wenn ich eine Rute mit Wasser fülle, bleibt das drin: durch die Glas-/Carbonfasermatten dringt so schnell kein Wasser nach aussen!
Wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit in Deinem Zimmer sehr hoch ist, rate ich generell (auch aus anderen gesundheitlichen Gründen) zu einem Luftentfeuchter, die es in jeder Haushaltswarenabteilung gibt.
Für noch viel wichtiger halte ich in diesem Fall eine Untersuchung des Zimmers, auf weitere Schimmelpilzherde... Z.B. unter Tapeten, in dunklen Ecken und so weiter!!!


----------



## Hendreich (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|sagnix


----------



## taildancer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Stock ausm AR*** und thread offen lassen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heilbutt (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Warum schliessen???

Aber auch für mich stinkts hier hauptsächlich nach:

   "ICH WILL AUCH MAL BOARDFERKEL WERDEN !!!!!!!!"

:v


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Genau lasst ihn offen .:m 






Aber noch mal ein hoch auf dem der das thema erfunden hat.
und eine Laola ist es mir auch noch wert.#6 








|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: 







Gruss Mr.Twister.#6 






Ps:Echt klasse mach weiter so:m :q


----------



## esox_105 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schliessen???
> 
> Aber auch für mich stinkts hier hauptsächlich nach:
> 
> ...


 

Bei ebay kann man sich irgendwelche obskuren |kopfkrat  schottische oder irische Adelstitel kaufen.

Vieleicht sollte mal ein Titel "Boardferkel des Monats ???" für die jenigen, die unbedingt mit aller Macht Boardferkel werden wollen bei ebay versteigert werden  .

Die Kohle, die da bei reinkommt, kann dann der Aktion "Gemeinsam Angeln" zukommen lassen :m .


----------



## Baddy89 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

man man man ... habt ihr Probleme.

Nur weil ich mich verschrieben habe, rasten hier einige aus, reisen Witze und/oder *******n mich wegen nem Boardferkel an.

Also das mit Schmirkelpapier ist mir zuviel Aufwand, aber Sagrotan werde ich mal ausprobieren danke.

Ist halt *******. Keine einzigste Rute ist befallen, nur der eine Prügel stinkt.


----------



## Großfischjäger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Großfischjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Du hättest eine etwas normale Überschrift wählen müßen, aber wenn man mit so einer kommt , kann das nur in Auge gehen .
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wette das du über 1000 Hits und über 60 Antworten auf diesen Thread bekommst


 


was hab ich gesagt :q


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Der hat komplexe ganz einfach#t :q :q 



Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Luzifer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

wie alt ist denn die Rute kannste die nicht umtauschen   #d


----------



## Baddy89 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Hmmm...is nun knapp ein Jahr alt.

Sagen die dann Eigenverschulden ?

Aber das Teil ist wirklich die einzigste die solche "Abnormalitäten" aufweist.


----------



## Luzifer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

probiere es doch mal vieleicht funzt es ja


----------



## The_Duke (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Hmmm...selbiges Problem hatte ich auch einmal mit einem Korkgriff, zwar nicht ganz so krass mit Sekret und so...:v 
Bei mir war der Korkgriff ziemlich grobporig (Billigkork) und da musste sich irgendwas eingenistet haben. 
Habe dann den Griff mehrfach mit unverdünntem Haushalts-Essig (5%ig) behandelt/abgewaschen und anschließend gut trocknen lassen.
Pilze mögen kein zu saures Millieu und machen den Schirm zu.
Anschließend habe ich den Griff zweimal mit Tiefengrund (Kronengrund) behandelt, diesen gut trocknen lassen. 
Wichtig dabei, den ganzen Griff bis zum Rollenhalter behandeln, sonst sucht sich der Siff ne neue Stelle zum Gammeln. 

Übrigens...genauso lässt sich Schimmel an Wänden behandeln, sofern die Stellen nicht zu großflächig sind...klapp echt gut und ist ne schonende Alternative zu den chemischen Schimmelkillerkeulen.


Nachsatz: Auf keinen Fall zur BF-Wahl zulassen...irgendwie zu offensichtlich.
Das wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller bisherigen ehrenvollen Boardferkel. #d


----------



## Hendreich (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

|sagnix


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Vielleicht hilft auch Übergießen mit Kochend Wasser. Aber Abschleifen ist auch nicht sonderlich aufwändig. Mit 100er Papier geht das Zack Zack


----------



## Joka (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> man man man ... habt ihr Probleme.
> 
> Nur weil ich mich verschrieben habe, rasten hier einige aus, reisen Witze und/oder *******n mich wegen nem Boardferkel an.
> 
> ...


Nun tu mal nicht so   Das Ding ist durch und erkannt 

Du hast deinen Schreibstil schon bewusst so gewählt,sonnst hättest du Korkgriff schon im Thema oder im Text erwähnt 


Und das du immer drauf pochst das es nur die eine Rute ist verschlüsselt auch nicht dein Vorhaben....

Ich fahre einen 2000 VW Golf und einen 2000 Porsche GT3,aber nur der eine Rostet

na verstanden...:q


----------



## Canadian87 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit Schmirkelpapier ist mir zuviel Aufwand, aber Sagrotan werde ich mal ausprobieren danke.


 

Dude, that's so funny. Ich bin mir sicher, das Schmirgelpapier hat nichts mir Aufwand, sondern eher mit Schmerzen zu tun......  
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: :m 

PS: Die Antworten sind ja nicht böse gemeint, lass uns halt unseren Spass!!!


----------



## Baddy89 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Das mit unten rum sollte ja auch witzig sein, aber nun droht hier ein Bandenkrieg zu entstehen 

Einige machen mich wegen nem Boardferkel an, die anderen lachen, und diese 2 Parteien führen "KRIEEEEESCH".

Wollte doch eigentlich nur ne Antwort für meine Rute haben.


----------



## hamburgerjung (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

.......tja wenn deine rute muffelt..........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Nachsatz: Auf keinen Fall zur BF-Wahl zulassen...irgendwie zu offensichtlich.
> Das wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller bisherigen ehrenvollen Boardferkel. #d


Na sowas! :q da gewöhnt sich jemand dran oder wie? :g


----------



## Phoenix-mk (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

über denn Titel könnte ich immernoch gröhlen!!!!!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Mal so assoziert was alles so zusammenkam an Aussagen:

Rute im Zimmer - unter Bett - Sekret - merkwürdig  - Jung 17

wieso kommt mir da bloß der Verdacht, daß da was organisches auf den Rutengriff kam was da eigentlich nicht hin gehört!? :g 

(jetze muß ich aber höllisch auf die BFF achten #t  )


----------



## Acipenser (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...selbiges Problem hatte ich auch einmal mit einem Korkgriff, zwar nicht ganz so krass mit Sekret und so...:v
> Bei mir war der Korkgriff ziemlich grobporig (Billigkork) und da musste sich irgendwas eingenistet haben.
> Habe dann den Griff mehrfach mit unverdünntem Haushalts-Essig (5%ig) behandelt/abgewaschen und anschließend gut trocknen lassen.
> Pilze mögen kein zu saures Millieu und machen den Schirm zu.
> ...



Vollkommen korrekt und hier ist auch der Beweis, dass es derartige Fälle wirklich gibt. Anstelle von Haushaltsessig würde ich zu Essigessenz greifen. Essig ist in vielen Fällen eine super Alternative zur chemischen Keule.

Und wichtig: auch Franky hat recht. Untersuche Dein Zimmer auf weitere Schimmelstellen und beseitige sie!!! Luftentfeuchter sind klasse, aber billiger ist regelmäßiges Lüften, sprich nicht das Fenster kippen, sondern echt aufmachen, mehrmals am Tag und immer einige Minuten lang; auch im Winter. Zu meiner Mietwohnung gehört auch ein Luftentfeuchter per Mietvertrag, weil ein Vorgänger das alles irgendwie nicht auf der Reihe hatte. Habe das Ding aber niemals genutzt, lediglich vernünftig gelüftet. Die Wohnung ist sowas von pupstrocken, dass ich mir überlegen muss Luftbefeuchter zu installieren.

Merke: Fenster sind nicht nur zum putzen da.

Grüßli


----------



## Baddy89 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen korrekt und hier ist auch der Beweis, dass es derartige Fälle wirklich gibt. Anstelle von Haushaltsessig würde ich zu Essigessenz greifen. Essig ist in vielen Fällen eine super Alternative zur chemischen Keule.
> 
> Und wichtig: auch Franky hat recht. Untersuche Dein Zimmer auf weitere Schimmelstellen und beseitige sie!!! Luftentfeuchter sind klasse, aber billiger ist regelmäßiges Lüften, sprich nicht das Fenster kippen, sondern echt aufmachen, mehrmals am Tag und immer einige Minuten lang; auch im Winter. Zu meiner Mietwohnung gehört auch ein Luftentfeuchter per Mietvertrag, weil ein Vorgänger das alles irgendwie nicht auf der Reihe hatte. Habe das Ding aber niemals genutzt, lediglich vernünftig gelüftet. Die Wohnung ist sowas von pupstrocken, dass ich mir überlegen muss Luftbefeuchter zu installieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...das is mal ne Idee xD
Kippe das Fenster nur...wirklich auf habe ich es alle paar Wochen mal.

Danke.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



 Bandenkrieg wo?




Aber dein Text ist echt der absulute Brüller.:m 







http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Jetblack (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Es ist Freitag, und in totalen Mißbrauchs des ersten Sonnets von W. S. ergiesse ich mich ....

Dem schönsten Schimmel wünschen wir: Gedeih!,
Damit der Keim der Fäulnis immer steige,
Dass, wenn die Rute überreif das Köpfchen neigt,
Voll Anmut dann einen zarten Erbe zeuge:

Mist, wie kann man sowas anonym posten  ?


----------



## Baddy89 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Freitag, und in totalen Mißbrauchs des ersten Sonnets von W. S. ergiesse ich mich ....
> 
> Dem schönsten Schimmel wünschen wir: Gedeih!,
> Damit der Keim der Fäulnis immer steige,
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich...check isch nüsch 

Jaja,,,die Jugend von heute...kennt keine alten "Musiker"


----------



## kiepenangler (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?
> Können das Pilze oder Schimmel sein ?
> ...


 
lol wie geil |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Seebaer (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Mit Persil wäscht man(n) den Stiehl |supergri :m |supergri


----------



## Fischfütterer (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Pfui, pfui, pfui...

Ist das ein ekeliges Thema!!!:v


----------



## DonCamile (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete?
> Können das Pilze oder Schimmel sein ?
> ...


*Guter Tip: Lass es beschneiden dann stinkt und gammelt das Teil nicht mehr und du musst es nicht mehr schrubbeln.* #6
Gruss Don


----------



## Drag (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Oh man hab ja nicht gewusst das bei so vielen perverse gedanken hochkommen ,wenn sie sowas lesen.
Aber Lustig fand ich es selber sogar.Vor allem der Text,,Bei mir stinkt es untenrum"


----------



## Kuschi777 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Irgendwie Komisch 1antwort nach 8Monaten und sofort sind 
13reg und 2Gäste im Thema.

Nananananan

Warum kommen die den alle???


----------



## Baddy89 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

einfach zum totlachen!:q :q :q :q :q :q|muahah: #r


----------



## Bobba (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Hallo,
mal kurz

Absägen o. Mit Chlor bearbeiten, schwefelsäure...


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Auch wenn das Ding längst tot ist, Mottenkugeln helfen immer...


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

*"Bei mir stinkt es unten rum"*
Dafür war der Pfälzer Bub ja auch schon mal zum Ferkel nominiert... |schild-g


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Was er sich ja auch echt verdient hat....#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Carsten,  habe folgendes Problem. Bei mir fängt es an der Rute unten an zu stinken und es bilden sich komische Sekrete? |muahah:


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Dann solltest du dein bestes Teil mal mit Ajax scheuern und den Kammerjäger rufen! Und wenn das nicht hilft, zum Messer greifen. Aber bitte nicht vergessen: Als Sondermüll entsorgen! Bist du eigentlich die Karpfenläuse schon losgeworden....|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Carsten, bei solchen Fragen am besten direkt *Baddy* fragen! :q



> wenn ich du wäre würde ich mich mal waschen. Oder kipp ne pulle domestros drüber


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Ich habe da bisher immer Dr. Sommer befragt, aber wenn der mir in Sachen "Dödelfragen" weiterhelfen kann...

Aber was soll´s, wer den Pilz hat, braucht für den Juckreiz nicht zu sorgen...höhöhö! :vik:


----------



## aal-michel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

ein wenig spät! aber versuche es mal mit sagrotan! das zeug hilft auch bei Kork-griffen! und notfalls kannst ihn ja auch austauschen!


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei mir stinkt es unten rum*

Das Problem ist schon lange gelöst.

Habe den Korkgriff mit lauwarmen Wasser gereinigt.
Sagrotan dran, dann draußen gut gelüftet.

Sieht mittlerweile wieder sehr gut !


----------

